# Rubber Hatch Cover Replacement for Kayak



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

I had no idea "The Lounge" existed until recently, but it seems like it's full of random and helpful tidbits.

I'm looking for information on a replacement rubber hatch cover for a Field & Stream Eagle Talon 120 sit-on-top kayak. I've had it for over a year, so the warranty is no longer active. I have reached out to Dick's/Field & Stream Corporate Customer Service, but have had a less than positive experience. Won't get into the details, but I've called 3 times, sent several emails, and even reached out to the stores. Finally, I had someone tell me that they don't provide replacement parts to individuals anymore, but they still offered to elevate my request just in case an exception could be made...I'm not holding my breath.

I've scoured the web for information on who manufactures the kayak for Field & Stream, and what kind of hatch cover it uses, but haven't found anything useful. My rough measurements have the oval-shaped hatch opening at about 16.75" x 9.25". I saw a Kajak model that is close to that size for $80, but that seems like a steep price to pay for something that might not even get the job done (even though I'm sure it could be returned if necessary).

Anyone know where I can get a replacement? Or have any suggestions on a DIY hybrid solution?

Any input welcome, thanks.


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

http://www.sit-on-topkayaking.com/Articles/Customize/KayakHatchRubber.html


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Look at link above measure length and width , hopefully they will have something , many manufacturers use the same size oval hatches , so you might be in luck, better yet cause rubber slip over hatches aren't the most reliable or blow off when on the road on a rack or back of the truck, build yourself a better replacement, find some channeled weather stripping, glue it to the coa,one with contact cement , then cut out a 1/2 inch piece of plywood in the shape of the hatch with a jigsaw, you can paint the weather stripping around the coming with some finger paint ( washable) slam the plywood against it , to mark it for cutting, or just cut a heavy paper or cardboard template, once cut sand it smooth, especially edge grain, if you want to get technical fiberglass it , if not take rubberized under coating pain and paint boat sides , or use truck Berliner spray paint. , get a bungee deck kit , with pad eyes and rivets and , bungee the hatch in, make sure to attach a string to the center of the hatch , from the inside of the kayak somewhere , this hatch will be wave and wind proof . If you can figure out how to place a coaming under the hatch by cutting it 1/2 inch larger on all sides for a snug fit before the bungees it will be better. .


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Another " quick fix " is to go to a hardware store buy some shower pan liner, a lot of places sell it by the foot and you should need more than a foot . Place it over the hatch , take 1/4 inch bungee line , tie it or splice hog it with wire , so it is super snug but stretchable around the underneath of the hatch coming , place shower pan liner on top , , bungee it to the coaming, leave about a 1/2 " or 1" of excess all around and trim with scissors and call it the day! You can paint it black with krylon fusion plastic paint . This will be more durable than the flimsy factory rubber hatch , you'd be amazed ho many people lose those hatches , in heavy waves they leak too . The shower pan will not .


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks man, that is some really solid info. I came across that link when I was poking around, but since I have a "house brand" Kayak I'm not super confident about buying a replacement. The measurements don't seem to match up with anything I saw out there, but the rubber hatches are somewhat forgiving so a perfect match might not be important. 

I like those DIY ideas. For the plywood solution, I'm assuming you would have multiple bungee attachments with connection points on the kayak and on the wooden hatch?

For the other option, I didn't quite follow. Sounds like there would be a shower pan lining cover underneath and one on top. I know you said this would be more of a quick fix, how would you open his hatch cover?


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

No probs man , One price of shower pan over the top of the opening extending out 2 inches or so all the way around and take bungee line , 1/4 inch diameter or less and loop it over the liner around the coaming ( lip) tightly


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

https://paddling.com/learn/diy-kayak-cockpit-cover/


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Like that one in the link above , but just go around the outside of the material around the coaming , just tie the bungee cord in a loop so it's super snug on the coaming holding down the shower liner


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Oatey-Shower-Pan-Liner-Linear-Foot-Gray-PVC-Shower-Pan-Liner/3127069


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

For ten bucks your kayak will be dry inside again , it will be durable and last a while, you could contact cement it to plywood too and just leave the excess so it can still be bungees the same


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

http://superiorpaddling.com/kayak-repair-kit/


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm working on the plywood cover, I'll post some pictures when it's done


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's the finished product. I'm calling it water resistant. I may add another bungee connection across the center to try to get it into waterproof territory. Regardless, it should do the job and is better than nothing at all! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Jay bird (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks good !


----------

